# DPD film- EXTENDED DEADLINE- need you for interviewing



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

A local mental health group is doing a film on mental health issues. I have been interviewed for the film and spoke specifically about DPD. This film has huge potential. It may be entered into various film festivals and will be distributed to large organizations. We REALLY need more individuals with DP/DR for the film. Filming will take place until the end of July. If you can make it to Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada before the end of July, PLEASE PM me or email me and let me know if you are interested. This is ground-breaking!!!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

send me the money and i will be there :wink:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

jc said:


> send me the money and i will be there :wink:


Sorry JC, I barely have enough $ to survive. As a side note, they do pay a bit for travel costs.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Where is everyone?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Im sorry University girl you cant seem to find anyone. I live in Europe so I cant help you out with this. Have you tried asking on other DP/DR boards?


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

How long do we need to be there, is it one day of filming. I am in California and dont really have the money but just wondering. I might have miles I could use. Can you let me know.

Thanks


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Wendy, I haven't yet asked other boards but thanks for the suggestion.

Brandon, it is just a few hours of one day that you would need to be available. Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Fellow DP sufferers,

This is huge! Where are all of those people who complain no one knows anything about DP?! You should be the ones coming forward. If we get enough people we may make a film entirely on DPD! This is what we've been waiting for. At the end of the interview you get a chance to say pretty much what you want to say about your experience with DP. If you live in Canada or close the the US/Canada border, please seriously consider a visit to beautiful Vancouver Island to be interviewed. The interviewing would take place over the course of a few hours so you wouldn't have to stay long. You would also get a free lunch and a bit of money for travel costs. I have to say I am very disappointed in the lack of replies to this post.


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

I am not really sure that my dp was induced by drugs. I had spells when I was a child before any drugs. Does that matter?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Brandon,

No, it doesn't matter. What matters is that you experience DP and/or DR.



brandon said:


> I am not really sure that my dp was induced by drugs. I had spells when I was a child before any drugs. Does that matter?


----------



## getoverit (Jun 22, 2006)

what the hell is the nodid supposed to do?? all it does is upset people into thinking there is something seriously wrong with them. I have had dp/dr for the last 5 months after i drank too much one night. but i realize the more i think about it the more its there. so universitygirl u claim to have had it for years i can bet my life on it that it stayed with u because of ur anxiety over it. in my opinion the nodid is bullshit. this is why nobody wants to be a part of this film. labeling someone with a disorder upsets people nobody wants to publicize this in a video. the cure has to come within you and not through thinking constantly about it. u can choose to believe this or not but don't say things like u r dissappointed in everyone for not showing interest in the film. if u wanna make the film then by all means do it but y bring people down with u. people are trying to recover by not thinking about it. all this video is doing is convincing them they have some sort of incurable disease. i think i would have been cured if i never came to this site and read stories like yours about people that have had it for years and are convinced they have something incurable.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

The National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders (NODID) is in no way linked to the film. What does NODID do?

The mission of the National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders is to contribute to the understanding of and the prevention and cure of disorders caused from psychoactive substance use. This will be accomplished through innovative research and providing resources for medical professional, sufferers, and the public to promote education and awareness of drug-induced disorders.

The National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders (NODID) is a 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization with the primary goal of providing advocacy for individuals suffering from disorders caused from psychoactive substances.

Recognizing a need for an organization specifically geared towards this often forgotten patient population, the National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders was formed in 2004. The National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders consists of researchers, clinicians, and individuals dedicated to our mission. NODID was created in response to the frustration and sense of isolation experienced by individuals with drug-induced disorders. NODID is dedicated to providing a definitive, accessible source for current, medically accurate information on the treatment and prevention of drug-induced psychiatric disorders.

NODID will offer information and advocacy to patients and their families as they seek help from the medical profession. Also, NODID will offer a forum for clinicians and researchers to exchange information and develop more effective treatment and research strategies to meet this growing challenge. We believe that, through knowledge sharing and gaining a more complete understanding of these illnesses and the drugs that cause them, effective treatment and recovery can be achieved. In addition, we will be uniquely able to disseminate accurate information aimed at preventing the patterns of drug abuse linked most closely to drug-induced disorders.

The purposes of the film are 1) to help educate individuals unfamiliar with mental illnesses, 2) to allow an opportunity for those suffering with mental illnesses to share their struggle with the world, and 3) to contribute to eradicating the stigma of mental illness. As for me, I have my own reasons for doing the film. I am extremely eager to share my story because very few physicians are aware of DPD. Also, I would like to educate the public about the potential ill-effects of street drugs so that individuals can make an informed choice to use or not use. I did not have the knowledge to make an informed decision when I chose to smoke marijuana.

As a personal note, my DP and DR was in no way triggered by anxiety of any form and it persists even in the absense of anxiety. My anxiety over my symptoms is minimal as I have had it for so long. And it isn't uncommon to have the illness for as long as I have. Every single case of DP/DR is different. Yes, for some like yourself, their illness is perpetuated by anxiety.

Incurable? I do not believe DPD is "incurable". Not sure where you got that from. Many people have had complete remission of their DP/DR symptoms.



getoverit said:


> what the hell is the nodid supposed to do?? all it does is upset people into thinking there is something seriously wrong with them. I have had dp/dr for the last 5 months after i drank too much one night. but i realize the more i think about it the more its there. so universitygirl u claim to have had it for years i can bet my life on it that it stayed with u because of ur anxiety over it. in my opinion the nodid is bullshit. this is why nobody wants to be a part of this film. labeling someone with a disorder upsets people nobody wants to publicize this in a video. the cure has to come within you and not through thinking constantly about it. u can choose to believe this or not but don't say things like u r dissappointed in everyone for not showing interest in the film. if u wanna make the film then by all means do it but y bring people down with u. people are trying to recover by not thinking about it. all this video is doing is convincing them they have some sort of incurable disease. i think i would have been cured if i never came to this site and read stories like yours about people that have had it for years and are convinced they have something incurable.


----------



## furtherwest (Nov 3, 2005)

how much time do citizens have to make it up there?


----------



## brandon (Aug 15, 2004)

what does this mean? "how much time do citizens have to make it up there?" I am not being a smart ass, I dont understand?

Thanks


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Filming will finish at the end of July so you have until then. I think they are fairly flexible with scheduling the actual date and time to shoot.


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

Come to Florida and I will gladly be interviewed.


----------



## Rhama (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Uni Girl, I am sorry you seem to be having no luck with people coming forward. I am all the way over in New Zealand so sorry can't make it. I can understand why people are not coming forward in droves to volunteer. i.e. because this DP is scary and most people (with it) do everything they can to try and not think about it even if that is impossible.

Uni Girl I truelly admire you and your courage to face this thing front on. I have been going though this DP thing for 4yrs now and its pretty tough. When i first found this site last year reading your website and your posts made me feel optimistic and gave me hope. Obviously you are not cured but you seem so strong in the face of DP after such a long time. It gave me hope that I could be too. And while I do find everyday hard I'm still here 

I can't wait to see the film please let me know details about it so I can see about viewing o'er here in NZ.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is any help to you but, I myself am a film maker and was planning a specific DPD documentary, not necessarily having to prove it as a disorder, more to question how it affects the individual.

I had seen a short film that was solely based on the entries from film makers across the globe, describing where they're from. Why not utilise the same method with entrants who can make their own shorts about DPD and send them in? That way, you're likely to get more entries. I for one would gladly contribute towards something like this. Most important of all, it would be shown on a larger scale, featuring people from various backgrounds. What do you think?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey, what's going on with this??

Were you able to get enough people? Sorry I didn't volunteer to go to Canada.  Traveling increases my DP and often induces panic attacks, horrible panic attacks. Although I was considering going to that NAMI convention or whatever. I'm sorry, my thoughts are scattered..... I probably wouldn't have been a good interviewee anyway...


----------



## forever_empty (Sep 30, 2006)

hmm wish i was here a few months ago....i was just on the island a month ago.

i am in BC, if u get this university girl....


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

The filming is done. I am excited to see how far this will go. The first public viewing of the film will be held this month. Unfortunately no one was available to be filmed except me. Well I guess one is better than none. How is everyone else's efforts to raise awareness of DPD going?? I suggest you write your local newspapers about it. I did. And I will be writing more articles soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

where can we see the video?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I will let you know.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont think i was really around when the filming of this movie was going on. Or atleast i didnt really know anyone on this site then.

I wouldnt have minded being interviewed for this film except the fact that i was broke (im still just as broke) so i wouldnt be able to travel anywhere.


----------

